# Neck Dissection



## Greg (Aug 21, 2013)

Can anyone give me their experience with central or lateral neck dissection, following TT? Seems like its pretty painful from what I've read. My doctor is t sure if be will need to do it until he sees inside.

Thanks all!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a central at the time of my TT. No additional issues whatsoever. I was given Fentanyl in the recovery room (more or less prophylactically) and the discharge nurse insisted that I take a Lortab before our hour long drive home, but I didn't need it. I was up walking, talking, and drinking within minutes of getting back to my room.

My scar is only about two inches, if that. I'm told that more extensive dissections create bigger scars, require more muscles and such to be moved, and therefore necessitate longer recovery periods...but for me, the "basic" central was no biggie. As I tell people all the time, we re-roofed our house 11 days later...so for me it was really easy.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Joplin!


----------

